

Ask HN: Do you pay for a commercial server OS (Solaris, RedHat..)? Why? Why not - susi22


======
kesavkolla
It's like paying home insurance. If something breaks down we can point to
these support company and say I'm waiting on their reply. Most of the time the
support is useless as they say it's your custom code blah we don't support it.

Lot of times Google search is faster than getting an answer from support. Most
of the support is outsourced and they're not developers. They take product
manual and will instruct things like did you reboot it or did you kill the
process and reboot. We pay for these kind of nonsense trouble shooting.

------
rgacote
Non-commercial (CentOS) for all my development environments. Don't need to
worry about licensing fees -- simply spin-up another VMWare instance.

Commercial (Red Hat) for production. Corporate clients want commercial
support.

